# Field Safe Headcollars



## Heidi1 (30 July 2007)

Can anybody recommend Field Safe Headcollars.  I am due to go on holiday for around 7 days and need to leave headcollars on two of my horses, they normally weather leather one, but don't want to leave these on, so was looking at the Field Safe ones, but which are the best.........  Thankies...


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 July 2007)

I bought a fieldsafe one as my yard likes all the horses to be turned out in headcollars, they are ok so long as you don't have to lead the horse any distance in them. If the horse pulls with you or is startled the blessed things break and before you know it you have a loose horse. I am now saving up for a leather one.


----------



## Heidi1 (30 July 2007)

I only want it for while I am away, just if they have to come in or need attention to them.  THey all have leather ones normally but just don't fancy leaving them on for such a long time.........


----------



## jemmeg (30 July 2007)

I have a cottage craft one its got a normal metal d ring and a plastic d ring on velcrow. So the idea is you put it on the velcrow d ring when in the field but transfer it back to the normal d ring when leading. I find it very good got it from the local saddle shop about £12.00.


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 July 2007)

Sounds much better than the one I got that had rubber d-rings at all the joints - not good.


----------



## Pidge (30 July 2007)

tried one on Sunny with his nose net and it only lasted a day  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 good in that if it gets caught on anything - like Pidge's teeth  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - then it breaks but wouldn't like to lead in it. Back to leather headcollars now!


----------



## Porkie (30 July 2007)

I use the horseware fieldsafe headcollar  - they are about £15.00 but they have a velcro attachement on one side which will give under pressure if need be if say for instance they get stuck on something.  I use it as have to turn out in a muzzle and its strong enough to secure it to.  Would recommend this one rather than the ones with rubber rings all round as they break toooooo easily!


----------



## happihorse (30 July 2007)

How about a nice soft old leather headcollar off ebay?  If its well worn it won't cost much but will break if they get caught on anything!


----------



## Zaf (31 July 2007)

I used to buy chrome leather headcollars from our local saddler (sadly now retired),  single leather, not double,  fantastic for turn out and safe, they dont seem to chafe as much as the nylon things either.

secondhand or cheap leather one from ebay sounds a brilliant idea too


----------



## Heidi1 (31 July 2007)

Have decided that they will stay in their leather headcollars instead of fieldsafe ones, don't want them to get chaffed..........


----------

